# Problem: daten aus digikam lesen



## Bergler (17. August 2003)

Hallo, 

bin ich in der richtigen Kategorie mit meiner Frage? Ich hoff es mal!

Nun,  folgendes Problem, normalerweise kann ich die Daten direkt über USB von der CompactFläsh Karte der Digikam lesen. Nun gab es letztens schon das Problem, das alle gemachten Bilder nicht mehr zu sehen waren, weder in der Vorschau der Kamera, noch über entsprechende Viewer. Im Fotoladen konnte man mir mit einem Kartenleser auch nicht weiterhelfen, es hieß, die Daten seien weg. Ein Kollege hat aber alle Daten aus der Kamera, mithilfe einer speziellen Software (ich denke es war Freeware) auslesen können und somit waren alle Bilder für mich "gerettet". Hat jemand eine Idee, wie und mit welchem Programm ich weiterkommen könnte?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. August 2003)

Hi Thomas,

ich hab mich mal eben bei google.de ein bisschen schlau gemacht und etwas gefunden
dass dir vielleicht helfen könnte.
Es handelt sich um das Programm "Ontrack EasyRecovery". Das ist
zwar keine Freeware aber man kann auf der Herstellerseite die Trial Version ziehen.
Ein kurzer Auszug aus der beschreibung:


```
Ontrack stellt drei neue Versionen seiner Datenrettungs- und Reparatur-Software EasyRecovery vor.
Die Tools arbeiten laut Hersteller mit IDE- und SCSI-Festplatten, 3,5-Zoll-Disketten,
Zip- und Jaz-Wechseldatenträgern sowie SD-, MutiMedia- CompactFlash-Speicherkarten
zusammen und sind kompatibel zu Windows XP.
```

Und hier die Seite:
http://www.ontrack.de/easyrecovery/datarecoveryedition.asp

Und der Link zu den Trials:
http://www.ontrack.de/kostenlosesoftware

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben, wenn nicht kannst du ja nochmal bei google schaun.

MrNugget

//edit:

Ich hab hier noch was feines gefunden: http://www.german-sales.com/photorecovery.htm


----------



## Bergler (17. August 2003)

Danke, also das obere Programm erkennt zwar alle Daten auf der Karte, aber in der Trial-Version kann ich sie leider nicht auslesen., ich denke der letzte Tipp sieht wohl besser aus!

Dank und Gruß,
Thomas


----------

